# Sweet Potato Rolls and Piggy's in Blankets



## alx (Nov 21, 2009)

Getting a jump on Thanksgiving.These Rolls are good and sorta that turkey day color...

1 sweet potatoe cooked






4 1/2 teasoons active yeast.Here it is ready.






2 eggs,3 tablespoons sugar,3 Tablespoons butter,some salt.MIX






Add the mashed sweet potato






Add 3 cups unbleached flour-little at time






Knead and i cover 5 minutes













Little olive oil to prevent skin drying and let raise 1 hour untill she doubles in size








Divide in 1/3 pieces and make 24 balls





Let em rise another hour covered







Bake at 375 degree 15 minutes or done.I used a egg wash on top.
The pan on right was 10 minutes baked and will be frozen then reheated on turkey day.















Did some franks minnie peckers in pillsbury dough.Used some different rubs on half.


----------



## raceyb (Nov 21, 2009)

I really like the idea of the sweet potato rolls!  Thanks for Sharing ALX!


----------



## got14u (Nov 21, 2009)

Nice alex...I haven't made thos forever..thanks for the memories


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 21, 2009)

Now those look great and I bet alot of the kids here would just love those for sure. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## ronp (Nov 21, 2009)

Man, Alex those look great, thanks for sharing, I can almost taste them nice and warm with butter and honey.


----------



## raceyb (Nov 21, 2009)

I just saw ya in chat room but I just missed ya around the smoker  :)


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 21, 2009)

Great tutorial Alex... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





They look delicious...


----------



## rivet (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey Alex, beautiful little rolls you made there- they looked really soft and spongy~nice! Your pigsinablanket looked nice too, but I don't care for them much, remind me of school lunches 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Though they never made 'em nice like yours with a rub on them!


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 21, 2009)

Nice recipe and q-view Alex thanks for sharing it.


----------

